
Ask HN: Sold startup, joined FANG, tired of FANG. What's next? - anoncareer0212
I ran a startup, sold it, then joined a FANG member as a software engineer. I&#x27;ve been there long enough to become bitterly disappointed at the reality of daily existence - politics dramatically affecting products, and management seems to be an exercise in avoiding being around problems.<p>I need to move off my team, the disappointment I feel is deeply affecting my mood. I have 3 years of experience at a FANG, and a successful startup that sold, but I&#x27;m not sure what the best move is.<p>- Apply to another FANG and use my current position as leverage for a bigger comp package?<p>- Apply to another FANG, and since they don&#x27;t have preconditions about my role at this FANG, shoot higher than a worker bee so I have more control over outcomes?<p>- Transfer to another team, don&#x27;t work like it&#x27;s my startup, keep my head down, and appreciate my current salary?<p>- ???
======
arikr
Recommendation: Read the book 'so good they can't ignore you' \- it's directed
at answering your question exactly.

(summaries of this book aren't particularly useful but the book is great. i
was initially skeptical.)

It would likely note:

\- You have high career capital

\- You should use your career capital towards getting more autonomy and more
purpose.

This is a decent summary of the book as a teaser, I highly recommend reading
the whole thing if it seems like it'll help you
[http://contentfiesta.com/book-notes/so-good-they-cant-
ignore...](http://contentfiesta.com/book-notes/so-good-they-cant-ignore-you/)

------
1996
Do another startup for something you love, don't sell it.

Gives you both autonomy and purpose as said by another commenter.

